# T-shirt - Motivgestaltung



## Jacka (7. August 2005)

Hallöchen!

Ich habe schon wieder ein Problem...

Bei uns findet nächstes Jahr die Deutsche Meisterschaft im Shotokan-Karate statt.
Im Moment bastell ich an einem schönen Design für unsere T-Shirts herum.
Die Grundidee gefällt mir, nur leider weiß ich nicht so genau wie ich den Text um das Logo plazieren soll..
Das Motiv soll breit auf die Vorderseite des Shirts (Brusthöhe).

Bitte daher um eure Hilfe!
Vielen Dank!

Grüße,
Jacka

Hier ein paar Beispiele:


----------



## da_Dj (7. August 2005)

Evtl vorne nur das Logo ansich und dann auf der Rückseite das Ganze? Fände ich die optisch ansprechendere Variante. Und dann die untere Version, sieht in meinen Augen am besten aus.


----------



## Jacka (7. August 2005)

Ich wollte die Kosten möglichst gering halten und daher nur eine Seite bedrucken.
Finde das untere Design auch besser.. lasse aber glaube ich die Stadt weg!

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem Shop "Spreadshirt.de"?
Kennt ihr noch besser Shirt-Shops bzw. günstigere?
Habt ihr Tipps im Umgang mit T-Shirtdruckereien, (auf was man so achten muss meine ich)?

Danke und Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## schutzgeist (8. August 2005)

Ich hab zwar nen Spreadshirt Shop, aber noch nie selbst was bestellt 
Aber die scheinen nen ordentlichen Support zu haben, bei Anfragen von mir waren die bisher immer recht fix.

Kommt jetzt natürlich drauf an, in welcher Auflage du das ganze Drucken möchtest.
Bei 10 Shirts lohnt es sich fast nicht, dass an eine Druckerei weiter zugeben, da das einstellen der Maschinen schon an die 50€ kosten kann.
Bei einer etwas größeren Auflage dann schon eher, weil man mit Druckereien evtl. noch etwas verhandeln kann


----------



## Jacka (8. August 2005)

Mmm.. na ja, es kommt auf dem Preis an wieviel wir davon verkaufen.
Ich möchte damit auch kein Gewinn machen (höchstens die Kosten für die Website decken).
Soll ja nur ein Erinnerungsstück an die DM sein.
Man kann mit ca. 250 Teilnehmer rechnen. Vielleicht wird man da 50 Shirts los.
Die möchte ich aber auch nicht vorher bestellen.. 50 * ca. 13 Euro = "Schreck"!


----------



## Jacka (8. August 2005)

@Schutzgeist:
Wenn du Shirts mit eigenen Motiven anbietest, musst du dann Gewerbe anmelden?


----------



## schutzgeist (8. August 2005)

Der Shop läuft nicht direkt über mich. Ich mach die Motive und das Drumherum 
Aber Gewerbe ist für den denk ich nicht angemeldet.
Der Shop war eigentlich dafür gemünzt, die Serverkosten zu decken und keine Millionen damit zu machen 
Aber mehr als ein Mauspad ging bisher nicht weg...  :suspekt:


----------

